# fishing in bad conditions



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hear is a question for an experienced surf fisherman.
the strong east winds have created strong surf and current,along with some blowing sand. pretty nasty conditions, if you can get a bait out seems like the only fish out there are catfish,thousands of them.
seems to me you might wanna stay home , but I still want to get out on the beach. are there any tactics that might could work in bad conditions?
JIM


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

have you tried the sound side of the island?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had luck when fishing on days with a lot of wind or big waves by finding a cusp in the beach and fishing the hole formed by it. Got about 15 ladyfish one time in about 2 hours,about 15 feet from shore. Fun to catch


----------

